# Least favorite fish to catch



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

I know weve talked about everyones favorite fish to catch, but what is the fish or sea creature that you just hate to see when you reel it up.

My least favorite fish is the lizardfish. The got-cha plug treble hooks go up through their tiny little mouths and thier heads and it makes it impossible to get the hook out. I caught way too many of 'em last summer down at Rodanthe pier. The other "sea creature" is of course none other than the skate.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I caught a sea turtle once but i am not sure if that counts as sea creature...not sure if you were refering to fish only..


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

Bluefish, Im refering to anything that swims


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Oyster toads. nasty litle creatures. Goofiest thing I ever reeled in was a skate/blowtoad combo. It came up like a pinwheel stuck to a baloon.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Fishwagon,that sounds like a circus side show


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Yep, and I drove all the way to kipoteake to catch that slammer! I was the only person out there, and I was laughing like the clown boat just cruised by! The little puffer tried to look all menacing like he was gonna let me have it! It was a sad sight.


----------



## Stingray101 (Sep 14, 2001)

gotta agree with fishwagon here. mud toads are pretty bad little bloaks. i caught one once that weighed in at 3.2 lbs. and they have big teeth and strong jaws.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

3ft Atlantic Sharpnose. I swear to god if I catch one more of them, I'm going to start keeping my limit just so I can thin them out a bit. You could prolly walk out to the 3 mile buoy on their backs they're so thick.


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

eel. I hate catching the slimey rascals.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Bar Dog! aka oyster toad... I saw a dude catch a stargazer the other night at rudee.......They have someting to avoid, but I can't remember....I just recommended he NOT grip the thing and to sacrafice the hook this time.......any knowledge on these things?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

16 Flounder


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

17 1/4 inch flounder in DE or a keeper rockfish after 12:00am in Maryland


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Stargazers can supposedly zap you like an electric eel does.

Rich


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I am with rlott,Stargazers ,suck.When we go drifting for flounder,we always catch them.Nasty little zap.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Heard Stargazers are fantastic eats, though I've never caught one. 

Least likely to make me smile, Oyster Toads and Eels........used to catch Toads so bad Flounder fishing, finally just quit fishing slack tide......Bet you can't quess what the first fish I ever caught was


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Horse shoe crab and that cow nose ray


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I really get sick of catching Rays/skates. I remember not too long ago at all that I was dying to catch one so I could get a closer look at them, but now...uh!

Though you rarely "catch" one, the blue crabs are kind of a pain in the but because those sneaky suckers will steal your bait so fast and you barely know.

I hate catching any fish that swallows the hook!

Blues are fun, but you have to be careful because they are hard to unhook and like to bite the fisherman. The baby blues are FEROCIOUS! lol...

Basicly though, anything that bites is ok to catch - better than starin at a motionless pole tip.

Have to say the worst thing I ever caught was a duck. Thats all to that story though.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

well right now i wouldnt be mad if i caught any fish. But normally i wuold go with a baby sea bass.


----------



## TornadoFers (May 14, 2003)

all the spikey, slimey, biting bastards


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Theres only one an that is th SQUAT aka skunk. Anything pulling on th line is better than nothing.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey them oyster toads are the ultimate ! taste better than the blow fish ! talking bout th fish how about carching those ##&&@@##** dam crab pots that someone let there bouy mark rot away caught one had a half a spot oyser toad & 3 crabs i think those slimy @ss eels got it


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Trip-ski,

I've caught all mentioned herein and pert near all sea creatures possible - no wonder the Sea Creature is one of my alias  

Anyway I'm on board with Cdog as the skunk is the worst creature I have known. We can debate the rest of the questionable catch until were ready to eat'em  

O-tau & Ling Cod kind of freak me somewhat regular though  

Eat'em or Release'em,

`bucket


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Gloves, boots, any form of trash that is not natural. I quess I'll throw in the seaweed also.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

My vote is also for the skunk. Any thing else is either fun to catch, good to eat, or hopefully both!!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I hate catching that big rock, logs, branches, the pier, the jetty sometimes they just wont release my line.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

OYSTER TOADS! I caught them before and they have some mean teeth and not afraid to bite. Conch shells are pesky critters too.


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

Last summer a guy caught a HUGE skate off the end of Rodanthe pier. The skate was at least six feet wide and seven foot long including the tail. The guy was fighting the thing for about an hour and a half.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

What is a skunk and an oyster toad?


----------



## Flounder101 (May 5, 2003)

Oyster toads!!! They're slimmy scum suckers and have teeth that can crush every bone in your finger if your not carefull! Not to mention terrific bait stealers--they love to eat minnows I paid for!!! 
God might not make mistakes, but why did he create such a pain in the butt fish!
Anyhow, that's my least favorite fish to catch!

Flounder101


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Least favorite - a conger eel. A fat pudgy face, thick body, mouth full of teeth.

Lou


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Oyster toads and eel top of my list. eel sure can messup a line in short order.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

My vote goes to eels.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

GDude, Skunk= catching nothing. Something I'm getting really good at lately. If ya ever want a lesson I can show ya how.


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

I love fishing with Cdog, he get's the skunks and I get the lunks. Don't get me wrong now some times he does pretty good at catching me bait for the live well or modifyed croker for sharks. I'm still trying to help him catch a fish over the 50# mark. If you could catch a big fish on effort alone he would be leading the pack but bait and skunks are his best friends.
Bigblock

P.S. Cdog is pretty good with a pier net


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Boats.Never get to keep the suckers either.


----------



## Mackman (May 20, 2002)

I know how it feels Cdog. Seems like i'm always having to net my dad's flounder and he never touches a rope. Hopefully he'll get to gaff me a king soon and the tables will be turned


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mackman,Don't listen to BigBlock,he's got me confused with Budlight.  

I got th skunk so bad that even BigBlock don't catch big fish when we fish together.  

Good luck with th kings,I hear they are a ball of fun.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

one thing for sure youll get skunkt every time specially if ya dont go  i dont no how my old login name got  erased but im back    .....REAL CLICKER


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

Cdog please forgive the mistake, I don't catch as many biggens with you but atleast you don't throw my heavers in the drink.


----------

